# bowtech specialist opinions/suggestions???



## bowsniper1188 (Aug 13, 2012)

looking at getting a 2011 bowtech specialist to start 3d shooting in the up coming season, would get it for a pretty good deal cause its a hold over from last year at this archery shop and i love the way it feels and shoots. the limbs have me a little hesitent tho. looks aren't everything but the chipping is a little annoying. is the performance enough to over look the flaking? suggestions and opinions????


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

YES.
i have my specialist and i love it,
very few marks ie limb finish.
dont use a bow pod and you should be ok.
as a target/field bow its bloody brilliant.
have mine at 60 lbs with a 29 inch draw shooting 350 spine V1 vap's with 120 grain tips.
very consistant and brutally accurate when i do my part.


----------



## bowsniper1188 (Aug 13, 2012)

sounds pretty similar to what my set up would end up being i have 30-30.5 draw and it is also a 60lbs. never done 3d shoots before just hunted and really just getting back into the archery side of that as well. ill be looking for a new hunting bow soon to. any recommendations. i almost thought about getting 2 of the specialists (they have 2 2011s one black and the other camo) but dunno if that would stand up to the outdoors. that and i like a 70 lbs bow for hunting. i know people always say that you don't need over 60 but I'm a big guy and 70 really doesn't bother me (I'm sure it will when the joints get old lol but ill cross that bridge later) so i like to have that extra umph.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

my limbs are flaking but the bow shoots so well i'm not touching it!! My biggest issue was learning how to tune this bow to its potential. was a learning curve and things are happening in a good way. working the cam lean out with twin yokes holy crap its nice. once your straight line the cams and get to almost flat to each other you will feel the bow just want to shoot straight forward. cam timing can play with! but the features in cam with 65% or 75% makes it simple with holding weight. can play with bigger diameter stops on holding weight for fine tuning to your liking i shoot about 60% holding . I also own a 2012 inferno now and getting it up to speed on tuning. i now understand what to do with these bow and getting smarter. biggest problem with this bow is we aren't smart enough yet for this technology. good luck and drop a message if any questions. my octane strings seem to hold well and tune maybe twice and then they don't move. the serving is a little large on string and need to work nock binding issues or just reserve string for nock binding issues.


----------

